# working with pain and fatigue



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

HI!I'M PRETTY NEW TO THE BOARD BUT NOT TO PAIN AND FATIGUE. I HAVE BEEN WORKING LIKE THIS FOR A LONG TIME. IT SEEMS TO GET HARDER AND HARDER TO WORK. I AM STILL HAVING TESTS DONE BUT MY DOCTORS THINK I HAVE FIBRO AND CHRONIC FATIGUE. I LIKE WORKING, WORKING OUT, CUTTING THE GRASS, AND PAINTING THE HOUSE, BUT WHEN I TRY AND DO THESE THINGS I PAY FOR IT. RIGHT NOW I AM WORKING MADITORY OVERTIME. MY EMPLOYER HAS NO IDEA I HAVE FIBRO. WOULD IT BE WISE FOR ME TO TELL THEM? I WAS KIND OF WAITING FOR A DEFINITE DIAGNOIS. I AM IN SO MUCH PAIN... I AM AFRAID SOONER OR LATER I WILL COLAPSE.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Hi,This is a tough post to answer. How do you think your boss would respond? Would you doc sign a note for a few days leave, until you figure out what you want to do?I worked in the industrial safety industry for 6 years, dealing with labour laws & safety regulations. If I learned one thing it is that most employers spend more time and money trying to find a way around the law than they do complying. And employees who make waves end up unemployed (I know thats illegal, but where there is a will there is a way). But I'm in Canada and I am not familiar with US regulations. Unless you believe your employer will be understanding and supportive I wouldn't say anything until you ask your doctor how you should deal with it.Wish I had better advice to offer, I was fortunate to be self-employed for years, and could set my own schedule for the most part. But I even had to give that up when I couldn't manage it anymore, couldn't remember appointments, or remember to return calls etc, couldn't sit typing 10 hours a day. I wish you better luck.Lori


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Joey, welcome to the board. This is a tough question to answer. Is your boss an understanding and compassionate person? Or is he/she more in line with production, production, production. Is there someone you are close to at work that you could talk to them about it, without it going any further. Maybe they can give you advice. Are you able to handle your job with no overtime? I didn't know there was "Mandatory Overtime". I'm not sure if I would tell my employer until I got a definite diagnosis. I would agree with Lori Ann about going back to see your doctor and see if you can get some time off. I wish I had the answer for you, but I don't. I ended up using my sick days and thank goodness I had a understanding employer. I realized that I couldn't go back to work full-time, so I ended up quitting my job. Later I found out that they began offering part-time work (job sharing), but by then I had moved out of the city. I wish you the best of luck in whatever decision you make.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Welcome to the board, Joey and I'm sorry you are in such pain. I know what it's like.Knowing what I know now, I would not divulge any information about my health/condition to my employer. Especially since you do not yet have a diagnosis. I suppose I've become a cynic (with good reason). Corporate America has become very uncaring for the most part about employees. When it's a toss-up between employee and PROFITS, profits wins hands down, every time. Just my 2ï¿½ worth.Hang in there until you know something for sure and then you can make a decision about what you can do. Try to pace yourself and don't overdo it with the job, the work at home and working out. Even though you enjoy it, it definitely takes it toll on you.Take care and keep us posted,calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

welcome joey,definatly pace yourself,its very important.i wish you the best.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

THANKS FOR ALL THE REPLIES! I WILL TAKE YOUR ADVICE AND WAIT UNTIL I HAVE A FINAL DIAGNOIS ON THE FMS/CFS AND ASK THE DOC. WHATS THE BEST THING TO DO. IN THE MEANTIME I SPOKE TO MY BOSS AND CO-WORKER ABOUT MY SHOULDER/NECK PAIN AND TOLD THEM ABOUT THE THERAPY I WAS DOING AT THE CHIROPRACTOR. THEY SAID IT WOULD BE FINE FOR ME TO LEAVE EARLY TO KEEP GETTING THE THERAPY EVERY WEEK. I WON'T BE DOING THE "STUFF" AT HOME UNTIL I RECOVER FROM THE OVERTIME WHICH SHOULD ONLY BE 4 WEEKS. (I'M SURE MY LITTLE BROTHER WON'T MINE $$ CUTTING THE GRASS $$). I AM SERIOUSLY THINKING OF TAKING A COUPLE DAYS VACATION AS SOON AS THIS IS OVER. I JUST WISH I COULD GET RID OF SOME OF THIS PAIN AND THESE HEADACHES I'VE BEEN HAVING. I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE THAT WORKING A LITTLE LONGER EACH DAY IS HURTING AND WEARING ME OUT SO MUCH. THANKS FOR LISTENING TO MY COMPLAINING. THIS BOARD IS A LIFESAVER!JOEY


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 31, 2002)

Complain anytime you like, thats what we are here for, each other.Do you use a computer alot in your job? I'm curious because a couple of years ago I had so much neck and shoulder trouble that I was in a neck brace for 2 months, when a business associate pointed out that my computer was at an odd angle, so I made the work area more 'ergonomically correct', and got alot of relief within a couple of weeks, I haven't worn the brace since and I am very careful whenever I move the computer, change chairs or even talk on the phone. Just wondered if it was a possibility.Lori


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

fibro and cfs do seem to be particularly hard for men as we are expected to carry on and try harder and have this expectation for ourselves.tom


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

I DO USE THE COMPUTER ALOT AND MORE NOW ON OVERTIME. I READJUSTED THE HEIGHT ON MY CHAIR AT WORK AND IT SEEMS TO BE MORE COMFORTABLE NOW. I DON'T USE MY HOME COMPUTER MUCH, BUT RIGHT NOW I CAN SEE I NEED A BETTER CHAIR AND THE KEYBOARD IN A BETTER POSITION! (THANKS LORIANN FOR POINTING THAT OUT). I WORK IN AN INDUSTRIAL PLANT AND WE ARE SHUTDOWN FOR MAINTENANCE. I AM INVOLVED IN WALKDOWNS DOING INSPECTIONS WHICH INVOLVE LOOKING UP & DOWN AND CRAWLING IN TIGHT SPOTS, THINGS THAT ARE NOT DAILY ROUTINE. THE THING IS THE PAIN STARTED TWO DAYS BEFORE I STARTED MOVING AROUND IN THE PLANT, SO INITALLY IT WAS PROBABLY DUE TO THE LONGER HOURS ON THE COMPUTER. I DID FEEL A LITTLE BETTER TODAY. I USED HEAT ON MY NECK LAST NIGHT AND WILL CONTINUE WITH THAT.(LORI, I DID SEE YOUR RESPONSE TO THE CELIAC/GLUTEN SEN. QUESTION I HAD AND YOU DID ANSWER IT FOR ME. MY BIOSPY WAS NEGATIVE BUT THE DIET SEEMED TO HELP.)THANKS AGAIN,JOEY


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

When I was struggling with a B12 deficiency (you don't know tired until your B12 level hits rock bottom) I was going through a lot of tests...MRI, nerve damage test, neuro-psyhc exams...I had appontments constantly. My employer came down on me like a ton of bricks! When my boss talked to me about it I asked when I should schedule appointments. I had been doing everything 1st thing in the morning thinking I would miss less work that way. They preferred I took longer lunch hours. The perception was I was in the office more if I just dissappeared during lunch. After I was diagnosed with the FM/CFS I left brochures on my desk. That seemed to help. I am up for another round of tests - gastrointestinal this time and know I have to really maximize my time in the office. Fortunately, as a writer, I can do a lot of my work on the good days. I have learned to not waste a moment of the good days. Bottom line is profit is profit and a non profitable employee is toast. Texas is a right-to-work state and they can fire you at any time for no reason. It doesn't matter how good you are at your job or if you get the work done, it just matters if your butt is in the chair for the hours they decree it should be. I am a salaried employee but I am expected to work 45 - 50 hours a week. Expected. No overtime, no larger raise, and working at home doesn't count. I am looking at investing in a lifesize look alike doll to sit in my chair.Paige


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I was so wound up I forgot the most important part! I do nothing at home. My husband does the laundry, the heavy cleaning and we eat out a lot. Work pays for the insurance and the house, with teenage boys traipsing in and out, is never really spotless anyway. You learn to put more focus on the important things and let the rest go.Paige


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

The more I think about it, the more I think it is probably better not to say anything about fms at work unless I have to. Its easier to use my migraines, stomache or neck pain as an excuse instead of explaining fms. For a change, I havn't been missing work. Since the overtime, I am starting to pace myself. I did realize I've been going to alot of doctors and having alot of tests done this past year. I think I am either in denial about having fms/cfs/ibs-c or worried that they are missing the real diagnois. I just can't seem to stop trying to "figure out" whats wrong with me, although I have each and every symptom in this book I have about fibro. I always have so many questions for the docs and I keep asking the same ones over and over because I don't remember well. I have alot of problems with food and I am not resting well. The long hours are wearing me out. I will be taking a couple of days off as soon as I can just to rest and "regroup".


----------

